# Europharm



## bvs (Oct 31, 2015)

my guy has just got Europharm brand in which i havent seen or heard of in this country before. presentation (which i know doesnt reflect quality) was good and the tren E looked nice and dark. anyone have any feedback?


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 31, 2015)

Wasn't europharm a dot com at one point or another?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ive used eurochem labs a yr or so ago with no issues


----------



## Paolos (Nov 1, 2015)

let us know how it goes if you use it


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 2, 2015)

I had a thread about europharmacies idk if it's the same but the one I was talking about was said to be underdosed..


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't know if all europharm gear is the same but I have a friend who used it and his stuff was under dosed by a decent amount. I think they have two different kinds one is domestic and one is international. The domestic is what my friend used and he was not pleased. It could have been the source he got it from or it could have been the brand it's self I don't know he never tried it again from any other source.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

It's so funny how consistent the reviews are on EP being underdosed. Now everyone could try to wish on a star and hope their batch isnt underdosed but once you wasted 2-3 months and got zero results...then you'll see the light. 

EP is underdosed...point blank.


----------

